# White grout in shower



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

From your experience, what is the best white grout for shower walls and floor? 

Spectralock is my go to for showers, but the last time I used white, it had a dingy look to it. This install is going to be a mix of honed marble, white subway, and matte finish glass...the yellow hue of epoxy would look terrible. 

Should quartlock 2 urethane or fusion pro be a consideration? I've been using flexcolor cq but the white seems a little gritty, almost like cement. How does the texture of QL2 or FP compare? Do their white color offerings have a yellow hue like epoxy, or are they bright white?


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nobody has a favorite grout for white on white?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

philcav7 said:


> Nobody has a favorite grout for white on white?


I use QLII High White.

Also have used the StarQuartz Opal(?) on glass subways...

Also have used FlexCQ.

I tend to like the QLII for some expectation of superior stain resistance.
(I never grout shower floors in white.....I strenuously dissuade/borderline refuse)

That said...
I just spent 20 minutes last week scrubbing the lower joints I did in the StarQuartz Opal a year ago when I returned to do 2 more in that house.

They waited 6 months before getting a water softener/filtration system like I advised and they were starting to look rusty.

I just convinced them to go with a light grey on the two new white quartz walls and faux porcelain carerra floored showers because I worry about white in showers...regardless of what it is.

Short answer...
I prefer QLII.
Color is spot on.
I have faith in it's stain resistance.
I like installing it.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

blueridgegreen said:


> ....i never grout shower floors in white.....i strenuously dissuade/borderline refuse....


+ 1


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I actually prefer the dingier whites (eg. snow white) and not "bright white" and colors like that. Showers get dirty and it's better down the road. Let them focus on the tile instead.

I have the same feeling when painting. Both trim and ceiling paints should not be too white (as HD likes to sell). They just look dirtier faster.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Be careful with the marble if you use the urethane, and any gloss finish.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Presealing stone is usually helpful, with any grout.


----------

